# Anyone use Allen and Page Calm and Condition .. ? Want a free bag?



## HBII (2 December 2008)

Bought a bag, realised it needed soaking therefore not suitable ... anyone local want it? Or any horse charities nearby that anyone knows of??

Staffs

Hb


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (2 December 2008)

You dont have to soak it.  We feed it as it is.


----------



## HBII (2 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
You dont have to soak it.  We feed it as it is. 

[/ QUOTE ]

No soak?

Slinks off feeling dense .... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hb

ETS:

"*Calm &amp; Condition should be mixed with twice as much water to feed and allowed to soak for 10 minutes before feeding.*"


----------



## OrangeEmpire (2 December 2008)

just add a bit of water and then feed it straight away. The cubes swell you see so you want them well wetted, but they don't need soaking. (they aren't like sugarbeet pellets or anything, so don't worry)


----------



## Rocky715 (2 December 2008)

ive always thought you have to wait 10 minutes before you can feed to allow it to swell up totally?


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (2 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
ive always thought you have to wait 10 minutes before you can feed to allow it to swell up totally? 

[/ QUOTE ]

We've never soaked it and been feeding it for years.


----------



## Accy (2 December 2008)

I always leave it for ten mins, but it has been fed to them just dampended before no ill effects


----------



## ladyt25 (2 December 2008)

We have used this and other A&amp;P feeds for years and only this year considered wetting it a bit after some threads on here - we read the sack and it does suggest dampening it a bit but I think it's only a 'suggestion' and to help prevent choking.

Our older horse showed signs of mild choking on the token amount he got in the summer so we added a bit of water just to help him.


----------



## The Original Kao (2 December 2008)

We mix ours with sugar beet instead of soaking it


----------



## charliesarmy (2 December 2008)

I've never soaked it and used it for years...but I always dampen all feeds just to help it go down


----------



## Gucci_b (2 December 2008)

Nooooooo!!!!! The feed needs soaking NOT dampening, read the back of the bag..  at least 2/3 parts soaked in water. OMG
Allen &amp; Page Calm &amp; Condition Horse Food
The barley-free feed for horses and ponies who need to put on condition, while staying calm. 
Ideal for horses or ponies that 'hot-up' or 'go off their heads' on  normal conditioning feeds. 
Protexin helps maintain a healthy digestive system. Formulated without barley or oats, Calm &amp; Condition® is a pelleted feed for horses who need to put on condition, but remain calm. It is suitable for horses with a true barley intolerance. Low in starch and high in fibre, a careful high-oil balance of linseed and soya oil helps to produce fantastic skin and coat condition. Calm &amp; Condition® is also used successfully for competition horses who are working hard but need to remain sensible. Boosted vitamin and mineral levels and premium grade herbs also combine to produce optimum condition. 
Used by Pippa &amp; William Funnell. 
We recommend that Calm &amp; Condition® is mixed well with plenty of chaff and water before feeding.  
http://www.feedem.co.uk/horse-117/horse-food-185/allen-page-235/allen-page-calm-condition-5630.htm


----------



## KatB (2 December 2008)

I soak all feeds, but that is just because I dont want cubes sat in his stomach! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 H_B why is it not suitable if it has to be fed wet? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I feed all feeds wet anyway


----------



## HBII (2 December 2008)

How I understood the instructions on the packet is to make up the required amount and soak for 10 mins ... 

I dont want to create extra work for my YO - as IMO she would need to make up the required amount, leave to soak for tens mins, whilst madam is kicking the door waiting for feed, then serve up ...

IMO the instructions on the packet are quite specific ... and by not soaking it for as per A&amp;P instructions just creates a risk IMO only!!

She gets her feed dampened anyways as she gets beet pulp [yard standard], oats [yard standard], chop [yard standard] and Baileys No 14 Lo Cal [my addition].

The reason I bought the A and P, as it has a similar Protein level to the Baileys No 14 ...

Hb


----------



## KatB (2 December 2008)

I stick the C+C in water, make up other feeds then finish mixing that and throw to the cow pony 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Either that or make, soak, feed others and then its ready to feed 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Either way, doesnt cause any extra time really.....


----------



## HBII (2 December 2008)

"throw to the cow pony" lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Trust me to over complicate the issue.

Thanks KatB

Hb


----------



## druid (2 December 2008)

It can be soaked for much longer - I used to make up feeds for the next morning at about 10pm which included C&amp;C, no problems


----------



## doodle (2 December 2008)

Another one who has been feeding it "unsoaked" for years.  However both of them have their feeds made up with lots of extra water from the s beet and it tkes maybe 5 misn to get to them!


----------



## Gucci_b (2 December 2008)

You can make the feed up like sugar beet i;e a couple of day's worth, just cover it over night 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 or pop a scoop of c &amp; c in your empty feed bowl add 2/3 parts water and then it will be ready for the morning


----------



## doris2008 (2 December 2008)

Gucci_B - i spoke to Allen &amp; Page who said soaking for too long will result in loss of nutrients?!!

I have always soaked mine for 5 or so minutes whilst making up other feeds, but a friend of mine has fed it for years without soaking. Infact I am sure it was only last year that they changed the packaging &amp; suggesting the soaking as a feed suggestion mixed with a chaff.

The gumph on the website actually only states that it is mixed well with water, not soaked.


----------



## KatB (2 December 2008)

The only reason why they suggest soaking is because it helps with digestion I believe.... and also to reduce the chance of choke. horses are evolved to eat food types with high % of water, grass/greenery etc


----------



## HBII (2 December 2008)

Just a wanted to say, thanks for all the advice HHO 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hb


----------



## RLF (2 December 2008)

ooo, another one here who just wets it prior to feeding


----------



## ElliePippa (2 December 2008)

ooooo, we soak it- used to feed as it was, but now realised how much it swelled up!
:O


----------



## RussianGirl (2 December 2008)

My brother soaks one big metal scoop of C&amp;C with enough water to cover the top by several inches [english fail!] and leaves it for 24 hours; however if he forgets [he is almost as scatterbrained as I am!] it can reach the same condition in 10 minutes...

I don't think feeding unsoaked will do that much damage, if no one here has experienced any adverse affects over the years...


----------

